# Feeling Left Out By Coworkers



## polymerase (May 30, 2014)

I work in a small group of people (4) including myself. My two coworkers were working this weekend and my supervisor and I were off. The two coworkers decided to get breakfast after their shift was done and called my supervisor to see if she wanted to go with them but somehow "forgot" to invite me. This morning they were talking about how they had breakfast yesterday. I've come to open up with them about my social anxiety and depression much more than some members of my family and close friends. We've hung out before and every time they invite me to get a drink at the bar or get dinner I always go. I couldn't but help and feel like I was in HS/college when my "friends" would casually avoid inviting me whenever they made plans. I know I can be difficult to hang out with especially when I'm in the middle of the bar and having an anxiety attack. I guess I just feel really paranoid that somehow the cycle that I've come to experience is beginning again. Make friends, get close to them, let guard down, open up about anxiety, friends actively avoid inviting me, and I end up getting hurt. Any advice from anyone? I apologize for the venting but I really don't have anyone to talk to right now and I've been feeling incredibly depressed.


----------



## RachRenee (Nov 13, 2014)

Delete.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yeah man i know how you feel, the only good thing in my situation is all my coworkers are females, so i have a legit excuse for being left out


----------



## keithjm (Apr 25, 2014)

I know the feeling. Happened to me in the military and every place I have ever worked. The only time I get "invited" is when they want me to contribute to some one's birthday lunch.


----------



## keithjm (Apr 25, 2014)

I check a FB page that is for my old military unit. I am stunned to find so many pictures of people in Christmas parties, birthday parties, Thanksgiving parties, promotion parties, local festival parties, going away parties, group trips, New Years Eve parties, group vacations, athletic team photos, girls's night out, guys night out, pub crawls and note how they were able to do all this with me being completely oblivious of the social scene going on. I mean I worked with these people everyday. I guess it was for the best. No need to for me know since I was not part of any group(s). Par for the course


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

I've been at work and a few times ive had a co'worker be like 'are you going to johnnie's par... ooh, uh, nvm.."

Like i give a f.ck anyway


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> I've been at work and a few times ive had a co'worker be like 'are you going to johnnie's par... ooh, uh, nvm.."
> 
> Like i give a f.ck anyway


What the ****? 
So obviously people like you enough to ask, but they still exclude you for some reason. That would drive me bonkers.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Nah its like they forgot im not cool enough to go and so they realise they've slipped up and try to hide it.


----------

